# First shot at Bacon



## aeroforce100 (May 3, 2013)

Well, finally got off my butt and found me a pork belly, fresh, no skin













100_0656.JPG



__ aeroforce100
__ May 3, 2013


















100_0657.JPG



__ aeroforce100
__ May 3, 2013


















100_0658.JPG



__ aeroforce100
__ May 3, 2013






Plan is to cut the belly in half,use Pop's Brine for about 10-14 days, cold smoke in the Smoke Vault 24, using Todd's AMAZN Pellet smoker for approx 12 hrs.  Thinking of using Maple over Hickory pellets, then slice on my 12" Globe slicer.

I was thinking about keeping this one simple and not use any additional flavorings, but I am open to suggestions.

I do have a question.  Has anyone noticed a difference between the use of bacon hangers opposed to laying the belly flat on the smoker racks?


----------



## mneeley490 (May 3, 2013)

Hangers will allow any excess moisture to drip off the meat, rather than pool on top. And they look kinda cool, too.


----------



## fpnmf (May 3, 2013)

I usually add some garlic to it...

Never have used the hangers and never had a problem...













july 2012 bacon 017.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Oct 20, 2012


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2013)

Hangers look neat, but I never used them. They may swing around & get against each other, something easily avoided when laying them flat on the racks. You don't want your bacon pieces to be against each other.

Just my 2 Piasters.

Bear


----------



## mneeley490 (May 3, 2013)

No earthquakes here to swing my bacon.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Hook-Pirate-Captain-Amputee-Myth-Fact.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ May 3, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> No earthquakes here to swing my bacon.


LOL, cute----None in PA either, but I'm sure they don't all just hang there perfectly straight in most small home smokers.

Many bacons I see hanging are touching each other.

Bear


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 3, 2013)

I've used hangers for over 30 years and I've never had a problem with bacon touching. Of course it helps to smarter than the bacon and hangers. :smile:




~Martin


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I've used hangers for over 30 years and I've never had a problem with bacon touching. Of course it helps to smarter than the bacon and hangers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never used hangers. That was just a thought, because I know I saw them in pics touching each other. Didn't think it called for a nasty reply.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 3, 2013)

Lighten up a little bit! It was tongue-in-cheek comment! Sheeeesh!!! :rolleyes:

~Martin


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Lighten up a little bit! It was tongue-in-cheek comment! Sheeeesh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had there been any sign of tongue & cheek, It wouldn't have bothered me.

An apology would fit better than "Sheeeesh"


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 3, 2013)

I was talking about how I do things in the post, it wasn't about you.
If it really bothered you, you wouldn't have directly quoted it, you're making a mountain out of a mole hill.



~Martin


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I was talking about how I do things in the post, it wasn't about you.
> If it really bothered you, you wouldn't have directly quoted it, you're making a mountain out of a mole hill.
> 
> 
> ...


Apology accepted.

Bear


----------



## mneeley490 (May 4, 2013)

Uh-hem.

Well, areoforce100, that is a very nice looking belly you have there. I think maple and hickory are a good choice. Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## aeroforce100 (May 4, 2013)

Once the curing is done, I will be sure to post the Q-vue of the smoke and slicing.  Thanks to all for the helpful suggestions.


----------



## themule69 (May 5, 2013)

i have done it with and without hangers. i like hangers. i'm a mule so i keep them from touching.













bacon 4.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 5, 2013






now that we are back on topic.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## daveomak (May 6, 2013)

You can tell it's spring when the "owly" bears crawl out from hibernating.....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Dave


----------



## aeroforce100 (May 17, 2013)

Phase 2 has been completed.  Pork belly was brined in Pop's brine for 12 days.  let it hang overnight to dry. 

Phase 3 has just begun.  Hanging in the Smoke Vault.  Using Todds AMAZN pellet smoker with a mix of Hickory and Maple  pellets.













100_0659.JPG



__ aeroforce100
__ May 17, 2013


















100_0660.JPG



__ aeroforce100
__ May 17, 2013






After smoking will chill for slicing.  More Pics to come.


----------



## disco (May 17, 2013)

Looking great! I have yet to do side bacon and I am looking forward to your results. Thanks for posting.


----------



## aeroforce100 (May 19, 2013)

DONE!!!!













100_0661.JPG



__ aeroforce100
__ May 19, 2013


















100_0662.JPG



__ aeroforce100
__ May 19, 2013


















100_0663.JPG



__ aeroforce100
__ May 19, 2013






One thing I would do differently is increase the salt.  I used 1/3 cup of Kosher salt.  next time, i might bump that up to 1/2 cup in the brine , due to the larger grains size of Kosher salt.  Would also do more than one belly at one time.  I don't think this batch of bacon is going to last too long.


----------



## daveomak (May 19, 2013)

aeroforce, morning.....  If you have a scale, weigh everything.... water, sugar, salt and meat...   Base the salt, sugar etc. on total weight of the ingredients....  that way, you will have consistent results...  volume measurements aren't as accurate as weight measurements....   Dave


----------



## disco (May 19, 2013)

Looks like good bacon to me.


----------



## themule69 (May 19, 2013)

aeroforce100 said:


> DONE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks great. you better get another belly in the cure, they don't last long.

how long did you smoke it?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## wes w (May 19, 2013)

> it looks great. you better get another belly in the cure, they don't last long.
> 
> how long did you smoke it?
> 
> ...


----------



## aeroforce100 (May 20, 2013)

Belly was smoked for just under 11 hrs ( one full AMAZN pellet smoker full)


----------



## fpnmf (May 20, 2013)

Looks great!!!

I usually use about 3/4 cup of salt in Pops brine and it is perfect for us..

12-25 pounds in the bucket and it is the same every time..

Yes ..do get more bellie the next time..

Did you put the slabs in the freezer before you sliced??

  Craig


----------



## aeroforce100 (May 20, 2013)

Yes, they went in the freezer for about 2hrs.  the slicer had no problem cutting the slices.


----------

